

Lean Startup Machine Team Needs Feedback - andy_gayton

We're in the middle of the Lean Startup Machine this weekend here in SF.<p>http://sf.theleanstartupmachine.com/<p>We're scrambling to try and get validation around a couple of ideas. If you could complete this survey, it'd help us a bunch!<p>http://goo.gl/s2AdG
======
EECS
I could be wrong but this doesn't seem like you guys trying to validate _a
couple of ideas_. It seems more like validating _an idea_. Else it'd be any
idea revolving around plants. Since the first answer I would have posted would
have been no (I'm not your target audience in this survey), everything else
became moot so I didn't actually fill it out.

~~~
andy_gayton
For sure EECS, all the ideas we are trying to validate are focus on growing
plants. The way you didn't fill out the form was just right.

------
kerben
Agree with EECS - Every question is moot if the answer to your first question
is NO...

